# United Medical And Dental College, Karachi



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
can anyone inform me of umdc? 
I have heard they have excellent facility and faculty. 
What about the quality of their studies? 
Any student of umdc here? 

Any help in this regard will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Date of Application and submission has passed.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Date of Application and submission has passed.


I know that and have already applied. 
Have you applied too?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

No not really. I am not going out of punjab.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Well you should definitely see the pictures here, 
umdc.edu.pk


----------



## Temoork (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes. I have seen the pictures of umdc on their website. It looks like a five star hotel. But i dont think it will be a good idea to go to karachi when u have mc here in punjab.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Temoork said:


> Yes. I have seen the pictures of umdc on their website. It looks like a five star hotel. But i dont think it will be a good idea to go to karachi when u have mc here in punjab.


mc in punjab?


----------



## Temoork (Oct 2, 2015)

I mean medical colleges.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Temoork said:


> I mean medical colleges.


Why is it a bad idea to go outside punjab? yeah, it definitely is difficult to live in another hometown. 
As you can see umdc is clearly better than most of the mc's in punjab in terms of building and faculty.


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

but it is not affiliated with w.h.o


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

asadsultankhan said:


> Hello everyone,
> can anyone inform me of umdc?
> I have heard they have excellent facility and faculty.
> What about the quality of their studies?
> ...












Yeah..i have applied for umdc...entrytest is over ..nwadays they r conducting interviews. It is gud but as it open few years before so many people dont prefer it as their first choice.it is affiliated with Jinnah Sindh Medical college. For any more questions u r welcomed. ..


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

asadsultankhan said:


> Skandril said:
> 
> 
> > Date of Application and submission has passed.
> ...









Did u got selected for interview? ????


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

aaa123 said:


> Did u got selected for interview? ????


yes! 
But im afraid, my parents wont dispatch me so far! 
*in a big problem*


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Tell them your a big boy and can handle yourself . Choices like these don't come often and argue with them that you might even go overseas to study medicine someday.


----------

